# Mice Not Breeding



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

So Im really stumped and need help.

My champagne line I've been working with for about two years now has stopped producing, the problem has risen within the last 6 months or so. The bucks just wont breed, even when I put in proven does with them. My less typey lines are still going strong though... :|

If anyone has any suggestions, I would greatly appreciate it as I would rather not lose this line.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you think you've hit inbreeding depression?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I was considering that being a possibility. But Ive only had around 5 generations of strict inbreeding so far in that line.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Inbreeding depression can kick in any time after the F2 generation. It's usually resolved some time after F8 or F9. If the problems during this time include impotence in some of the mice, there's unfortunately not much you can do about that. You could always back cross to one of the previous sires in the line, maybe a father or grandfather, as a possible way to leapfrog the impotent males in the current generations.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

That's a good idea. I'd do as many crosses within the line as possible, to try to at least get some progeny!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

or if you dont have any old bucks you could go back to the orignal breeder to get in a new one, that way its still from the same lines. Ill be doing a buck swap with the orignal breeder of my mice soon.


----------

